# Does anesthesia dry up milk supply?



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

My friend is having surgery in the morning. She was talking to the anesthesiologist tonight about what they would be using and she reminded him that she's breastfeeding. They discussed the safest anesthesia to use since she's still nursing her 16mo and he said he would use it but told her that she should be prepared because often times whatever anesthesia they use causes her milk to dry up so she should be prepared for this to be the end of nursing









Is this really true? Is the loss of your milk supply a common side effect to general anesthesia?

She has no intention of stopping nursing and will pump and dump after surgery but, she was pretty shocked by what the Dr. said. Has anyone heard of this?


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amcal* 
My friend is having surgery in the morning. She was talking to the anesthesiologist tonight about what they would be using and she reminded him that she's breastfeeding. They discussed the safest anesthesia to use since she's still nursing her 16mo and he said he would use it but told her that she should be prepared because often times whatever anesthesia they use causes her milk to dry up so she should be prepared for this to be the end of nursing









Is this really true? Is the loss of your milk supply a common side effect to general anesthesia?

She has no intention of stopping nursing and will pump and dump after surgery but, she was pretty shocked by what the Dr. said. Has anyone heard of this?

um, no--never. i would ask for the name of the drug the doctor is referring to, and then i'd research it myself and see what the effects are (on hale's, kellymom, etc.).

but i doubt most any drug administered once to a woman with a well-established supply is going to "dry her up"--temporarily decrease supply? maybe. dry her up? no.

but if i were your friend, i would still do the research just in case.


----------



## DWAXSMOM (Aug 28, 2005)

Ditto to the above post. In addition, have her check all meds she will be getting. It is most likely that she will not even need to pump and dump.


----------



## AutumnMoonfire (Dec 29, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DWAXSMOM* 
Ditto to the above post. In addition, have her check all meds she will be getting. It is most likely that she will not even need to pump and dump.

I agree here, I nursed immediately after a post partum tubal with NO ill effects that I could see.

Most docs are scared of their own shadow, paranoid that they'll be sued over something silly and I understand.

Most such drugs are given IV or as inhalants because they wouldn't work if given as pills (PO) If you consider the blood conentration of them vs the fact that they have to pass as PO's too, you start to wonder what all the fuss is actually over.

Now given the fact that some docs tell their pts to pump and dump for a sadly long length of time and that, in and off itself could cause a holiday weaning effect as well as reduced supply especially if the baby is 16 mos old.

Of course do your research!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I would have her also make sure she needs to dump. They can in most cases give her the same meds they would a mom who had to go under for a c section and she should be able to nurse right away or pump and store the milk without issue.

I wonder where that anesth. got the idea that her milk would dry up







:


----------



## AutumnMoonfire (Dec 29, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMom2A&X* 
I wonder where that anesth. got the idea that her milk would dry up







:

I remember the doc who was trying to tell me I'd have to pump and dump for 24 hours and I told him he was nuts and that I saw more sleepy babies from his epidurals than I see in post op tubals!! The discussion closed when my OB spoke up, "Just give her general, she's an OB nurse!!"


----------

